
The science behind Nike's new shock absorbing running shoe - goldminer88
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/nike-joyride-run-design-price-release
======
pferde
"The shoe, which is being unveiled today, has been designed as a trainer
that's intended to help runners recover faster from their runs and at the same
time try to minimise the impact caused by a person's feet slamming into the
ground thousands of times during a run. It’s claimed to be Nike’s most
cushioned shoe."

I'm sorry, but if your feet are slamming into the ground during a run, you are
running wrong.

All this shoe will do is make even more people running incorrectly, and
suffering injuries because of that later in life. (Oh, and it will also
transfer money from suckers' wallets to Nike's coffers.)

